# Hi - newly diagnosed (mcarthur)



## mcarthur (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello..I am still in shock after being diagnosed the other day..how did you manage at first


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi mcarthur, welcome to the forum! I moved your post to its own thread. It can be a shock at first, but the good news is that it is a manageable condition with just a little work at looking after yourself - after a while this will become second nature. A good book that has  been recommended by many is 'Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year'  by Gretchen Becker. This should help you understand the issues and what to expect.


----------



## Mand (Aug 29, 2009)

A warm welcome mcarthur.


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2009)

hi mcarthur and a warm welcome the intial shock does go eventually , if you manage your diabetes well it should hopefully all go well, sometimes we all have the odd blips but im pleased you have found this forum


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi mcarthur,

Welcome to the forum .. the large extended family ... 

Your in the right place for support, advice, help, chat and a good old rant.. Whatever you need just post there is always someone about online to help or point you in the right direction.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to the forum Mcarther , if you want to know anything just ask , someone will be able to help , advise or just listen *


----------



## HelenP (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, lots of friendly advice available here.

I'm newly diagnosed myself, and everything's as clear as mud at the moment!!  Hoping things will start to fall into place a bit more once I (eventually!) get to see the diabetic nurse at my GP Centre.

Good luck with everything.

xx


----------



## lynne51 (Aug 29, 2009)

hi mcarthur and a very warm welcome.I bought the same book as northener suggested as i am newly diagnosed i found it a great help also when i finished reading it i passed it on to hubby who has a much better understanding of diabetes as a result ps i also got the whole family involved so we all pretty much eat the same now as well as exercise a lot more.the poor dog will have to have a pair of booties soon as im sure her paws are wearing away lol only joking x


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the club no one wants to join.


----------



## Corrine (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Mcarthur.  I can only echo what every one has said already - get the book Notherner suggests (it's available on Amazon) and ask questions as much as you can.  And remember - no question is a silly question.  There's lots to learn but it will become second nature.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 1, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> Hello..I am still in shock after being diagnosed the other day..how did you manage at first



Dear mcarthur,

Welcome to this forum, you've come to the right place if you want help getting over the shock - most of us have been there.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome mcarthur


----------

